# Comments on the Ride Havoc 156



## ShortAssassin

Anybody...?


----------



## boarderaholic

Patience buddy...bumping a thread after 4 hours won't make a review come any faster.


----------



## ShortAssassin

boarderaholic said:


> Patience buddy...bumping a thread after 4 hours won't make a review come any faster.


True lol, sorry. Guess I'm used to forums that move faster (not dissing these forums, just used to music/video game forums). I'll try to be more patient, just anxious to make sure what I'm getting is gonna be good for me, ya know? Finally getting my own stuff and getting more serious about the sport so I'm doing my research and its a little overwhelming with all the stance angles, waxing, making sure the boots fit perfectly, etc.


----------



## Guest

I have the exact same one. its GREAT for freeriding but when it comes to park riding...its not so great. i've ridden this one for 2 seasons and i am ready to get a new one like Rome Agent 151.


----------



## ShortAssassin

iliketogofast said:


> I have the exact same one. its GREAT for freeriding but when it comes to park riding...its not so great. i've ridden this one for 2 seasons and i am ready to get a new one like Rome Agent 151.


I'm not a big park rider (yet) except for the easy rail here or there and small jumps. I assume there won't be any problems with the board if those are the only park aspects I stick to?


----------



## Guest

put it this way...on this board last season i would bomb it down single diamond runs on my edge with minimal speed checking and it handled real well. no chattering just a stiff ride that is why i dont like it. I live in southern california and our local mountain is big bear which is a famous park. So i need a more all around board.


----------



## lisevolution

I used to ride the decade which is the step up from the Havoc and I'll agree with what iliketogofast is saying about the board. It's an all mountain board and ride generally makes their ATV boards stiffer so they handle the speed and turns better than the jumps and rails. Put it like this unless you are going to live in the park and be doing jibs 90% of your day you made a pretty good choice. When you progress your skills to more park oriented stuff then you may want to with something a little softer... The guy at the shop fit you right based on what you say you do


----------



## ShortAssassin

Thanks guys, I guess he fit me well lol.


----------



## landonk5

hey i bought my friend one of these. is it the red one with
the ninja girl on it? unfortunately he only rode it once before
be broke his arm, so once he gets a chance to go boarding again
ill let you know.


----------



## ShortAssassin

landonk5 said:


> hey i bought my friend one of these. is it the red one with
> the ninja girl on it? unfortunately he only rode it once before
> be broke his arm, so once he gets a chance to go boarding again
> ill let you know.


Yup that's the one.


----------



## landonk5

awesome. maybe ill take it out once or twice so i can test it.


----------



## Guest

Just bought the 159 and love it. My riding style is very similar to yours. Handled powder and groomed runs great. Good pop on small jumps. I am very happy with this board.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

My brother has a 06 Havoc 152(megatron) that he grew out of and I have a friend that is 5'9" and is interested in the board. Is the board ok for his size or is it too small?


----------



## Guest

yeah it will be fine. im 5'8'' and i ride a 151 and a 156 . the 151 is good to mess around in the park but i use the 156 for powder and freeride.


----------

